# Solved: Windows 8.1 x64 print spooler problem



## IE8 (Oct 17, 2014)

After a restart of the pc, the print spooler doesn't start.
I have to start the print spooler manually (services.msc) in order to be able to print.


----------



## CleaverX (Sep 27, 2012)

Make sure the service is set to start automatically


----------



## IE8 (Oct 17, 2014)

I have to start it manually after every reboot, while the print spooler service is set to automatic.


----------



## CleaverX (Sep 27, 2012)

I found an older related post, see if anything there can help you:
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-xp/568893-print-spooler-service-not-running.html


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Which Anti-virus are you using please as the normal cause of this problem on Windows 8 where the service is set automatic but then does not start - is either
A. Anti Virus
B. Update to Printer driver required
C. A registry cleaner - system tweaking program has been run


----------



## IE8 (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks to everybody for all the help.

I couldn't try the suggestions in the last replies, because I started all over again ( reinstalled Windows 8, updated to Windows 8.1 ).
For now, the print spooler service acts as it should be.

@ Macboatmaster: A trial of Kaspersky Antivirus 2013 was installed together with Windows 8.0, and I knew this could be conflicting with the print spooler service. So I changed the boot order and instead of starting from the recovery partition I started from a cd and could avoid the installation of Kaspersky. Maybe this was the solution for the print spooler error.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Very LIKELY
My advice = do not use it on 8/8.1
There have been many reports of problems

Plus which the trial edition may NOT have been the Windows 8.1 version as Kaspersky 2013
Kaspersky Internet Security 2013
Microsoft Windows 8 (32/64 bit)* 

Intel Pentium 1 GHz 32-bit (x86) / 64-bit (x64) or above
1 GB (32-bit) / 2 GB (64-bit) available RAM

*Installation under Windows 8.1 is not supported by the current version.

was not suitable without a patch

That said use Windows Defender and the FREE Malwarebytes as a second scan. If you go down that route ensure you opt OUT of the free 30 day trial of Malwarebytes Paid for - as that is an active AV and you only need a scan on demand

Scroll down the page -the GREY download button
https://www.malwarebytes.org/antimalware/

Still pay attention to opt out of free trial

*If you are happy all is OK please mark your topic solved by clicking the mark solved button on your post*


----------

